
Ask HN: Would you appear as witness against Apple? - singularity2001
Remember how Microsoft had to pay billions for bundling their IE with Windows and hindering competition? 
The current situation with Apple and its App store seems much worse. Are you fed up with being bullied by the review team? Has Apple abused its market power to hinder you deploying your application to iOS devices? Do you just miss alternative &#x27;free&#x27; markets on your device?
======
stephenr
Apple doesn't have anywhere close to a monopoly on smartphones, so this is
ridiculous.

~~~
singularity2001
The Apple App store isn't a monopoly on IOs devices?

~~~
stephenr
That isn't how monopolies work.

~~~
singularity2001
It is still a monopoly, albeit maybe not in all legal senses.

